

A Python wrapper (written in C) for using the high-precision QD library - baruchel
https://github.com/baruchel/qd

======
baruchel
A wrapper for the old and famous high-precision library written by D.H.
Bailey. See: [http://crd-legacy.lbl.gov/~dhbailey/mpdist/](http://crd-
legacy.lbl.gov/~dhbailey/mpdist/)

